# Dry/scales on dog's nose



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

My PWD has started to get some scaly, dry skin on her nose (since I started feeding her all canned food - Kirkland Cuts in Gravy- which has been GREAT for her tummy, btw).
Is there a supplement I could add for her? Just purchased Salmon Oil to see if that will help and I can put Vit. E on her nose too. Any other ideas?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You will want something topical. This is very common in frenchies too...

There's also a product called nose butter that a lot of frenchie people rave about. My friend uses regular shea butter. I have a feeling you could probably also just use extra virgin coconut oil smeared on.

It basically just need to be moisturized.

Just to clarify, you are talking about something like this, right?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yup! Not quite as bad as that. Trying coconut oil in just a sec thanks!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I think between the coconut oil and the salmon oil that should help quite a bit.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The coconut oil helped a bunch! I don't see anymore scales on her nose today. I didn't want it to get so bad where you see on some older dogs, goldens/cocker spaniels especially where it's cracked and pitiful.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh good! I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Johan carter (2 mo ago)

A dry nose is caused by low humidity or overheating. Ensure the dog is in a well-ventilated place, preferably in the dog room. If the dog is constantly panting, it means the dog is overheated. Then, you should bring him to a cooler place. You can also wipe his nose with a wet tissue a few times a day or use the Dry dog nose balm from Puppington. Note that some dog breeds love to stay wet all the time, i.e. the pugs and the Shih Tzu. So if you have such a dog, try to put a wet towel on his bed.


----------

